# Info on AHRA Five Points Campground?



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone camped there? Looking at some sites there, but with young kiddos. Looks like it's close to 50. How close? 
And I read a comment online that raft companies use the campground loop for a turnaround, making for lots of traffic. 
Anyone have any thoughts or experience?

Thanks.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

No water, no trash pick up, no boat ramp. Close to Hwy 50, open sites, few trees.

Hecla Jct and Ruby Mountain are more scenic, away from major roads; still no water or trash...all have daily parks pass fee in addition to camping fee.

https://www.reserveamerica.com/camp...dDetails.do?contractCode=CO&parkId=50067#sr_a


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

*Yeah.....*

...unfortunately I'm looking at a popular weekend when those other spots are full.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've never seen commercial raft shuttles in Five Points. There is no river access, so they can't put in or take out there.

As stated previously sites are wide open with no shade, and on the other side of the highway from the river. I would say the campground is around 50 yards from the highway.

Some other options to consider include Bighorn RV Park in Coaldale, the walk-in sites at Valley Bridge, Rincon, and Salida East. There are a lot of dispersed campsites river left along county road 45 between Wellsville and Rincon too.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Logan. That helps.


----------

